

The Homeless Coder and America’s Cult of Entrepreneurship - wallflower
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/05/homeless-coder-cult-of-entrepreneurship.html

======
jesusmichael
Homelessness has less to do with inability to find work than mental illness.
Most long term homeless have problems that work or education won't help.

